# Andy Schleck out



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andy-schleck-reported-to-be-out-of-tour-de-france

Interesting "Mini" Report


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If that is true then it just turned into a BMC vs. Sky tour. Also wonder if this changes things for Horner? His twitter posts never led on to the fact that he wasn't going even after the long list was posted.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, right....



> Examinations have shown that he fractured his pelvis and will be out for six weeks, tageblatt.lu reported. According to rtl.lu, he fractured a vertaebra which is part of the pelvis.


Pretty big difference between pelvis and vertebrae, but whatever.

It should read like this:



> Examinations have shown that he has an allergy to time trialling and will be out for six weeks, tageblatt.lu reported. According to rtl.lu, he became allergic to time trials which are part of the tour.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

This news "flash" is just a confirmation of what everyone already knew. Schleck had no chance this year, and this injury is really a godsend for him. Wiggins and Evans would have ate his lunch.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Schleck could miss Tour | Sky Sports

Supposedly showed up on an MRI scan yesterday.

My suspicion is it's a similar injury to what caused Franky to pull out of the Giro.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Schleck could miss Tour | Sky Sports
> 
> Supposedly showed up on an MRI scan yesterday.
> 
> My suspicion is it's a similar injury to what caused Franky to pull out of the Giro.


We never heard about Frank having a fracture in the pelvis, and certainly not of the scapula. Unless there was some report that I missed...


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> We never heard about Frank having a fracture in the pelvis, and certainly not of the scapula. Unless there was some report that I missed...


I think he means "the made up injury used as an excuse"


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Children get tummy aches when they are scared of something that is coming up. The pain is genuine and often fools a trained Doctor into a false diagnosis. 
Schleck's problem is genuine and there will be an X Ray to prove it in the fullness of time................once they can find a suitable one


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Is this another thread where people pretend they're tougher and faster than Frandy? 

I'm mazes how bad JB's team is doing this year. With Contador and Andy missing, it will be an interesting Tour.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Maybe RS will actually let some of their good young riders go for results rather than the same old washed up 38+ year olds like Horner and Kloden. Let the kids loose!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so, lets say there is a break and this is an injury, not an "injury." andy has had a pretty bad season. nothing good had come to this superteam. there is extreme tension, doubt and under-performance. cancellara, the saving grace of the team this season, broke his collar bone and couldnt finish the classics season. he looked on form, with only a stellar boonen in the way. if he had stayed healthy this superteam wouldn't look as bad.

but cancellara is a solo rider. yes, even the classics involve teamwork, but cancellara is sort of a lone wolf when it comes to races. he excels at the TT and wins brutal classics races by TTing away from eth competition at just the right time. 

with a team in shambles and andy out, will the previously injured frank be out as well? will this Tour team look more like radioshack 2011?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Is this another thread where people pretend they're tougher and faster than Frandy?
> 
> I'm mazes how bad JB's team is doing this year. With Contador and Andy missing, it will be an interesting Tour.


If this turns out to be true, I know of one team manager and former TdF champion who isn't shedding any tears right now.
At the beginning of this year it looked like JB was the luckiest SOB of a manager on earth. He's just been handed a dominant cobbled classics team with FC at its center a reasonably good hilly classics team with Frandy and then a potential TdF winning team.

Now it looks like JB has one big mess in his hands and Riis on the other hand is getting Contador back in time for the Vuelta, points or no points.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

News like this is magic to the ears of riders like Robert Gesnik and Jurgen Vandenbrouck (however you spell it). With Andy and Contador missing, the explosive GC climbers are gone. They can hang with most of the other GC climbers that are in. More importantly, if Levi rides well, this could be his best shot ever at winning a Tour. Again, he can't keep up with a healthy Schleck or Contador, but he can hang with the guys left in my opinion. 

I think the people it hurts are the Thomas Voecklers of the tour. Those breaks they let riders like that go on because they know the tour will be won in the big mountain battles won't happen. Let them have the yellow for a few days before the big mountains. Without explosive mountain riders, everyone will be kept in check unless they are very far down on GC.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

JB: Andy, I'm gonna help you save face.

AS: Thanks Johan, I knew you had my back really

JB: I'm gonna have to break your pelvis. Hold on, this may smart a bit.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Ironic...a time trial in the Dauphine kept Andy from winning the tour...instead of time trial in the tour keeping Andy from winning the Tour.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

spooky speaks the truth.

we may see a tour where every stage is contested by the big guns. there may be NO breaks that survive.

is vino able to race? 
cat.
canaries.




spookyload said:


> News like this is magic to the ears of riders like Robert Gesnik and Jurgen Vandenbrouck (however you spell it). With Andy and Contador missing, the explosive GC climbers are gone. They can hang with most of the other GC climbers that are in. More importantly, if Levi rides well, this could be his best shot ever at winning a Tour. Again, he can't keep up with a healthy Schleck or Contador, but he can hang with the guys left in my opinion.
> 
> I think the people it hurts are the Thomas Voecklers of the tour. Those breaks they let riders like that go on because they know the tour will be won in the big mountain battles won't happen. Let them have the yellow for a few days before the big mountains. Without explosive mountain riders, everyone will be kept in check unless they are very far down on GC.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*maybe*



Coolhand said:


> Maybe RS will actually let some of their good young riders go for results rather than the same old washed up 38+ year olds like Horner and Kloden. Let the kids loose!


you were being sarcastic..

lets hope so cause i did not see any Shack climbing as well as Horner at the ToC..

that team is doomed!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

a_avery007 said:


> you were being sarcastic..
> 
> lets hope so cause i did not see any Shack climbing as well as Horner at the ToC..
> 
> that team is doomed!


tour of california is not the tour de france. 
not even close.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> tour of california is not the tour de france.
> not even close.


This is true, but the team has had such uncanny and horrible luck for the last couple of years. For such an impressive roster, the results have been very modest. The same can be said for another team or two. 

Nonetheless, this could be a very interesting tour.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Wiggo is lucky, because this will be the last tour ever and he is up to win it.

then on 20.12.2012 the end of the world and all that Jazz....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Go Zaugg!! Go Popo!!! Go Tiago!!!!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldn't exactly call Kloden and Horner washed up..

Andy says he wants to do the Vuelta. The 3rd Grand Tour is shaping up to be interesting this year.

For those who wanted a Contador Schleck battle this year, it looks like they're still going to get it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

a_avery007 said:


> you were being sarcastic..
> 
> lets hope so cause i did not see any Shack climbing as well as Horner at the ToC..
> 
> that team is doomed!


I wasn't all that impressed by Horner in ToC... bad TT, his attack on the Baldy stage was a bold and courageous, all-or-nothing move... his only option really but, he got nothing in the end.

Horner and Kloeden may not be washed up... they're definitely past their prime though.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> My suspicion is it's a similar injury to what caused Franky to pull out of the Giro.


Chronic vaginitis? 

****OOOOOOHHHHHH! Ducking and donning flame-proof suit*****


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

OldChipper said:


> Chronic vaginitis?
> 
> ****OOOOOOHHHHHH! Ducking and donning flame-proof suit*****


Apparently you're a better rider than Andy, otherwise you can't criticize him, according to some posters...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

smh Andy. Contador would've finished, then gone for the Tour anyway. To think Andy's the one with Jens on his team.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> For those who wanted a Contador Schleck battle this year, it looks like they're still going to get it.


Yep. The Tour of Spain BUT there is still caution that Andy may not be ready to go by then.

Interesting report on CNN tonight about this and David Millar who's lifetime ban from the Olympics was overturned and he will be competing.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Apparently you're a better rider than Andy, otherwise you can't criticize him, according to some posters...


Nope and I don't need to be a gourmet chef to know when I get a bad meal either.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

It also clearly state that Frank will face the Pyrenees alone.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

OldChipper said:


> Nope and I don't need to be a gourmet chef to know when I get a bad meal either.


Here here!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> This is true, but the team has had such uncanny and horrible luck for the last couple of years. For such an impressive roster, the results have been very modest. The same can be said for another team or two.
> 
> Nonetheless, this could be a very interesting tour.


it's an impressive roster, but when you think about it, they have two skinny, whiny, unmotivated climbers who for the life of them can't figure out how to time trial (Schlecks), time trialist/classics specialist who may now have troubles competing against the best in the world, like Tony Martin in ITT or Boonen in classics and who can't climb (Cancellara) and a bunch of old, over-the-hill guys (Horner, Voigt, Klodi).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Without having read the above posts, all this changes is who will be number three on the TdF podium - I'd reserved that spot for Andy but now I think it's wide open. Wiggo and Cadel were and are the two to beat this year.

With Andy out and the USADA out after Bruynell and Co., the "Hog" has had a tough week!

On the other hand, perhaps Johan is not so unhappy - does provide another out for Radio Shanty's lack of success.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Re Spain - Hope Andy is healthy and HTFU for it - looking forward to another Andy/Conti slugfest.
Makes both races more interesting I think.

Agree with other posters - if I were Riis I'd be smileing from ear to ear right now - especially if the rumored Saxo merger with Liquigas actually has legs.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Is this another thread where people pretend they're tougher and faster than Frandy?


Faster? Certainly not. Tougher? Just maybe.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I just took my TT bike out and rode in some 20mph crosswinds with 30mph gusts. Probably windier where I was at than the local weather station since I was riding near pan flat farm land. If it were wet, if I had a deeper front rim (left it at home), it were wet, and/or if I wasn't well aware of it, I can see how a scrawny guy like Andy could have been blown off his bike and knocked to the ground. There was also some random gravel near a spot where I got hit by a pretty massive gust. I might have been in trouble if I didn't see it and hit by a strong gust of wind at that time.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

no one is injured...

i think the schlecks are trying to put distance between themselves and bruyneel given the new old allegations against armstrong.


----------



## Code (May 2, 2012)

Anybody think that BMC have a cyclist that can compete this season?


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I just took my TT bike out and rode in some 20mph crosswinds with 30mph gusts. Probably windier where I was at than the local weather station since I was riding near pan flat farm land. If it were wet, if I had a deeper front rim (left it at home), it were wet, and/or if I wasn't well aware of it, I can see how a scrawny guy like Andy could have been blown off his bike and knocked to the ground. There was also some random gravel near a spot where I got hit by a pretty massive gust. I might have been in trouble if I didn't see it and hit by a strong gust of wind at that time.


Yeah, but you weren't an idiot, and you left your deep rim and disc wheel at home, right? At some point, Andy Schleck just needs a gear shifting and equipment selection seminar. There are these little basics that it just seems like he doesn't get, and it has already cost him one Tour, though I suppose he re-won it in the courtroom.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Code said:


> Anybody think that BMC have a cyclist that can compete this season?


What? Have you heard of Cadel Evans. You might hear about him next month.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

erj549 said:


> Yeah, but you weren't an idiot, and you left your deep rim and disc wheel at home, right? At some point, Andy Schleck just needs a gear shifting and equipment selection seminar. There are these little basics that it just seems like he doesn't get, and it has already cost him one Tour, though I suppose he re-won it in the courtroom.


I used a Zipp disc in back and a 65mm front wheel. Crosswinds accounted for maybe 1/4th of the course. I left my HED H3D at home. Subsequently, the wind has been awful since I bought that wheel. 

My TT route is something I routinely practice. Professional cyclists are often racing all over the globe and it's difficult to really know a course. Outside of my turf, I easily lose my bearings.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

BMC is the team to watch this year!!! Cadel aside, they have some great talent...Ballan, Bookwalter, Gilbert, hushovd, Phinney, Tejay and on and on!!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> no one is injured...
> 
> i think the schlecks are trying to put distance between themselves and bruyneel given the new old allegations against armstrong.


Don't tell me its all about the EPO **** again?

For Christ sake.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Andy Pancroft said:


> BMC is the team to watch this year!!! Cadel aside, they have some great talent...Ballan, Bookwalter, Gilbert, hushovd, Phinney, Tejay and on and on!!


Bookwalter, Phinney, and Hushovd are all out


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

*Get over the notion that he had a bad bike/gear choice.*



erj549 said:


> Yeah, but you weren't an idiot, and you left your deep rim and disc wheel at home, right? At some point, Andy Schleck just needs a gear shifting and equipment selection seminar. There are these little basics that it just seems like he doesn't get, and it has already cost him one Tour, though I suppose he re-won it in the courtroom.


Andy didn't ride anything different that practically any other TTer that day, even the other scrawny Spanish climbers. He's just not a good bike handler, period. Not in the Rasmussen TT bike territory, but bad. 

Most everyone had a dish rear and a deep front wheel:
http://www.steephill.tv/2012/criterium-du-dauphine-libere/photos/stage-04/


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Code said:


> Anybody think that BMC have a cyclist that can compete this season?


Yep! Cadel all the way!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

txzen said:


> Andy didn't ride anything different that practically any other TTer that day, even the other scrawny Spanish climbers. He's just not a good bike handler, period. Not in the Rasmussen TT bike territory, but bad.
> 
> Most everyone had a dish rear and a deep front wheel:
> http://www.steephill.tv/2012/criterium-du-dauphine-libere/photos/stage-04/


Viewing the photos (since my cable company cut the channel), most riders are using lower profile front wheels. A few bigger riders were using a deeper rim, but I didn't see anything obscenely deep. Light riders will get thrown around more in the crosswinds as I've experienced many times first hand.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Viewing the photos (since my cable company cut the channel), most riders are using lower profile front wheels. A few bigger riders were using a deeper rim, but I didn't see anything obscenely deep. Light riders will get thrown around more in the crosswinds as I've experienced many times first hand.


they changed after the first set of riders hit the deck. It's not like andy was the only one crashing that day. Evans almost ate it as well in one turn.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

when was the last time a pure climber with no tt skills won the TDF?

Sastre?

How many in the last 30 years? Sastre and Pantani? I really do think the schlecks would make great climbing doms.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> when was the last time a pure climber with no tt skills won the tdf?


2010.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

foto said:


> Sastre and Pantani? I really do think the schlecks would make great climbing doms.


They were great at CSC that year toying with Cadel to let Sastre get ahead for the stage which ultimately set up the GC. Proved their value as super climbing doms. but as leaders they've been found lacking.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

den bakker said:


> 2010*.


FIFY
*not won on the road


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

yurl said:


> FIFY
> *not won on the road


Of all riders that passed the tests he was the fastest. both are necessary conditions.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

den bakker said:


> Of all riders that passed the tests he was the fastest. both are necessary conditions.


but the title will always be tainted by the qualifier. 
The fingerbang fanboys who swallowed the whole beef story will still insist on his innocence and hence his claim to the title. 
Then the what if crowd will point out that the race could have turned out differently sans Contador and Andy heavily marked


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

yurl said:


> but the title will always be tainted by the qualifier.
> The fingerbang fanboys who swallowed the whole beef story will still insist on his innocence and hence his claim to the title.
> Then the what if crowd will point out that the race could have turned out differently sans Contador and Andy heavily marked


yes lots of people like to make up scenarios that fit their world better. Does not change the reality though.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> yes lots of people like to make up scenarios that fit their world better. Does not change the reality though.


Reality is only peoples' perception of the world around them.

Contador cheated, Andy's win is diminished because he wasn't the fastest even if he didn't get caught cheating.

My point was this though. How aggressive was Pantani in the mountains in order to overcome Ullrich's TT power and win the tour? Very aggressive.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

foto said:


> Reality is only peoples' perception of the world around them.
> 
> Contador cheated, Andy's win is diminished because he wasn't the fastest even if he didn't get caught cheating.
> 
> My point was this though. How aggressive was Pantani in the mountains in order to overcome Ullrich's TT power and win the tour? Very aggressive.


Cocaine (and EPO) is a hell of a drug.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Cocaine (and EPO) is a hell of a drug.


Well, if you're gonna do it, you should do it right.


----------

